# Priorities LOL



## justallan (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is milling or daily humor, so feel free to move it if it's in the wrong spot.

Maybe it's just my warped mind that saw this as kind of funny, but here goes anyhow.
I've listed my mill for sale on CL and a few of the local yard sale sites and receive this email this morning:

"Hi,My wife is pregnant and have had some complications so she have been in the hospital,I would be able to meet with you after 6pm today Or latest tomorrow to purchase it.send your phone # to my email."



Now granted, I may have told a fib or two as to why I got home late because I was out drinking with the guys, I might have even put a jug of bad milk back in the fridge and I COULD have let her take the blame for a fart or two, but DAGGUMMIT, when the little lady is pregnant and in the hospital with complications are you supposed to be out wandering the friggin' state looking at mills?
Maybe she's home and doing well now,
Maybe this is just some new twist on a scam,
I just don't know.


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2015)

That's just bizarre ..........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd be thinking it's a scam of some sort. If he really wanted it he'd have just sent you his number.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Scammer is as scammer does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 23, 2015)

I just don't see the angle on it.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 23, 2015)

We used to see stuff like this when I worked for a cell phone company, his Craig's list Email will route to an email address that is an opt in for a premium text service. You'll start seeing charges on the cell bill and probably start receiving spam texts.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2015)

Run the other way! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang, that's messed up, I would have not suspected a scam though, I'm going to run all my Craigslist transactions by you now Colin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

